Ask HN: What do you think is the point of education? - farza
======
karmakaze
<semi-snark-on>

0\. daycare

1\. interact in social environment

2\. conformity to economic structure

3\. degree = show you can stick it out

?. learn

</>

But really everyone should have the opportunity and incentive without crushing
debt. It can advance understanding and yes "reduce suffering."

------
jenkstom
Reducing the suffering of humanity.

